# 65" Mitsubishi model 65711



## bigdaddy66 (Dec 11, 2010)

Old question, probably pretty common, but tv won't come on but for 3-5 seconds then shuts off. I have read posts on other models saying to replace 2 fuses an ic's is this the answer?


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I had a Samsung DLP that did this and they had to replace a board and the whole light engine. Luckily it was still under warranty at the time.


----------



## bigdaddy66 (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I wish you had lied to me. I will keep hoping someone with the same tv will respond. :unbelievable:


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Press MENU and INPUT simultaneously for 5+ seconds after the set shuts down. Read the 2 digit flashing code on the LED and let us know what it is.


----------



## bigdaddy66 (Dec 11, 2010)

Icaillo, glad to see you are on my case. I do not have any codes that come up.

You should get something. Disconnect the control panel & see if it runs.


----------



## bigdaddy66 (Dec 11, 2010)

I see where you helped another guy with what looks like the same problem in 2009. I couldn't find the Input button on this set and it is probably the Device button. I will get codes in the morning and post them. Thank you.


----------



## bigdaddy66 (Dec 11, 2010)

One thing that I failed to mention. I have 8 video cameras that come up on the screen and just before the set went out, I notice in one of the video pics there was a bright red outlining of the picture in the video just before it went out. This was in only one of the video camera views. When I saw it, I knew this was not normal and that I would remember it if something happened. I think the TV worked fine for a little while and the the problem began. The video camera at that time was showing mostly black and white so the bright red was very obvious. It only lasted a second.


----------



## bigdaddy66 (Dec 11, 2010)

Good morning. I finally figured how to get the code. It a series of 2 blinks. 2-2-2-2-2. Five altogether.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

2-2 usually means convergence failure.


----------



## bigdaddy66 (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks, I thought it was from all I have read everywhere. Does the red on the screen tell you anything and how do I fix it, please.

Phillip


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

It is impossible to say without seeing it. If it is convergence that is out, read the first ten posts of the convergence repair sticky in the DIY repair area very carefully. If you feel confident, you can try it yourself, or if you are not sure, call a pro. Start with the servicers in the link in my sig.


----------



## bigdaddy66 (Dec 11, 2010)

Are you able to post pictures? I really do appreciate your help.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Moving thread to the HDTV/Displays area.


----------



## bigdaddy66 (Dec 11, 2010)

Where in the world are the DYI Stickys? Looked everywhere.


----------



## bigdaddy66 (Dec 11, 2010)

I can't find the DYI repair area. Help please.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Here is the main landing page for the DIY repairs page

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/diy-repair-maintenance/


----------



## bigdaddy66 (Dec 11, 2010)

Many thanks.

Phillip


----------

